# Crystal Narrows - Nasty Tree made me swim



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Half-river wide log in Crystal Narrows near bottom of rapid. Easy to see from road, would be easy to avoid if you knew it was there. We did not, as it had not been there at higher water 2 days before. Lesson re-learned. Hard to see from river level as it is buried (see pic).

Noticed it last minute and too late. Went under it. Swam immediately in case there were any branches hanging (wiggle through better as body than boat). Flushed straight through. Got a bit beat up on subsequent swim. Broken boat. Sucked. Totally unnecessary. Has already run lower meat through upper narrows a few days before at 2,000 and this day at 1,800. Have pics of log to post but the 'Buzz doesn't let post pics direct and I am too lazy to post to host site. ANYWAYS - dont let this stupid log kick your ass and break your boat like it did to me. I should know better....


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Suuuure you ran the lower meat a few days earlier. If that makes you feel better about your swim, then keep telling yourself that.

Glad you got outa there unscathed though. Quick thinking on display (again) Mr Menges.


----------

